# Which of these women's bindings for her?



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Good deal on those Rome bindings if you use the extra 30% off code at checkout "winter." $104 if you do basic free shipping.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Treegreen said:


> Good deal on those Rome bindings if you use the extra 30% off code at checkout "winter." $104 if you do basic free shipping.


Yup, options #1 & 2 come out to about $115 with tax (WA state) and free shipping while option #3 is only $95 shipped no tax. Really hoping for some input from women that have owned either of them or even from dude's that have gf's/wives on them.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

Triple8Sol said:


> Yup, both bindings come out to about $115 with tax (WA state) and free shipping. Really hoping for some input from women that have owned either one, or even from dude's that have gf's/wives on them.



I need new bindings in a bad way and Im really tempted. But Im saving up for avy 1 and bc gear.  

um, anyone know if these will fit a 32 lashed boot in a W8? Size chart says yes, but my boots barely fit in my stupid Lexa bindings and those said W8 too!


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Really hoping for some input from women that have owned either one, or even from dude's that have gf's/wives on them.


Came across this review while surfing randomly. Hopefully it's useful:Binding Review: 11-12 Rome Madison


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

My wife does not really care what bindings i get for her as long as they match her board lol she has the burton scribes. Also if she really liked the burton bindings I say get those you know she likes them, an unhappy girl on the hill is a mood killer all week.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Treegreen said:


> Came across this review while surfing randomly. Hopefully it's useful:Binding Review: 11-12 Rome Madison


Yeah I saw that before but good looking out! To be honest though, I don't put much stock in shay's reviews. It's hard to trust her opinions on men's gear and she's too large for any women's gear I'd be researching.



readimag said:


> My wife does not really care what bindings i get for her as long as they match her board lol she has the burton scribes. Also if she really liked the burton bindings I say get those you know she likes them, an unhappy girl on the hill is a mood killer all week.


While color/style is definitely a priority (she was a fashion major) she also cares about performance (i.e. more autocrossing trophies than me lol).


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Added a 3rd option to the mix (in 1st post above). That Raiden Lynx is a model from last season and in white. It's even cheaper and sounds like a great binding from Nitro.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

daughter has maddies from a few years ago (back then they were a topend binding) and she likes them, they have held up well...one full season and a week at windells...though she doesn't ride more than a couple of days a season for the past 2 years. iirc they are mediums and she wears a womens 32 focus boa in size 8


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> daughter has maddies from a few years ago (back then they were a topend binding) and she likes them, they have held up well...one full season and a week at windells...though she doesn't ride more than a couple of days a season for the past 2 years. iirc they are mediums and she wears a womens 32 focus boa in size 8




are they not a top end binding anymore? Not that it matters that much to me... Hard to pass up for $104. I'm in cali so no tax or shipping. 

Thanks for the info on boot size, I just bought the Madisons in S/M. . I am in need of new bindings in a huge way so I hope these work. If not, I guess I can sell them. My burton lexas are falling apart and are too narrow for my W8 32 lashed boots


White will look bad on my board but I don't care...I kinda wanted purple or orange or turquoise but whatever. Somehow I will survive


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, good deals!! I might have to jump on one of those in about 3 weeks when I can spare the cash. I don't have a board yet (bad idea?) or boots (very bad idea?). The Madisons seem to be very adjustable so they should work, right? Do you think they'd be ok for a beginner?

Uh, many many questions. Sorry about that!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

mixie said:


> I just bought the Madisons in S/M


Congratulations! Now you won't have to one foot it down Cornice Bowl. 

Will you be making one of these too? :huh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Varza said:


> The Madisons seem to be very adjustable so they should work, right? Do you think they'd be ok for a beginner?


Yes, the metal chassis Rome bindings are very adjustable. Almost too much adjustment for a beginner haha. If they were available in a color other than white or black, I would've bought the Madisons for sure. Instead I found a great deal on a brand new set of 2012 Raiden (Nitro) Lynx in this color called cherry-bomb.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Triple8Sol said:


> Yes, the metal chassis Rome bindings are very adjustable. Almost too much adjustment for a beginner haha. If they were available in a color other than white or black, I would've bought the Madisons for sure. Instead I found a great deal on a brand new set of 2012 Raiden (Nitro) Lynx in this color called cherry-bomb.


Cool color!  Thanks a lot for replying! I ended up ordering the Madisons from evo. I read a lot of good things about them on here (and on the Internet at large) and the price was too good to pass up. Lots of adjustment doesn't scare me, I like to tinker. And color doesn't matter, I just want them to be good enough for me to improve my riding and not die :laugh:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Here they are! She'll be trying them out for the first time this weekend, will have to report back afterwards.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a sweet looking set up. 

I need to install the madisons soon. I will be riding them Monday!


----------



## tarnelope (Jun 22, 2012)

best gentleman friend ever!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Shredler (Dec 4, 2012)

I have riden both Union and Rome bindings in the past, but I am not familiar with the Nitro bindings. The Unions are great in their simplicity, but I find with long and hard days the comfort level is minimal. The Rome bindings are great for longevity as well and if you can find a pair with their "yes I cant" system the stoke factor would be high. They are a touch heavier, but not enough that I noticed. I have been riding the cant system and found that I can charge much longer and harder then without. The Nirtos are a great price and I feel like they are one of most underappreciated brands the consistently turn out quality products. 

Either way your lady friend should be happy to have a traditional system.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just realized I never reported back on these. She loved them from day 1 and never looked back at the Flows which I promptly unloaded on CL. Made a couple on-hill adjustments to get the straps centered, which is when the toolless adjustments came in really handy, and never had to mess with the bindings again afterwards. She put ~10 days on them and they look just like new.

The airbags do a great job of dampening, although she's not really jumping [yet] unless you count little bunny hops lol. Super comfy, no pressure points, and surprisingly responsive for a relatively softer flexing binding in Raiden's lineup. Looking at the current year Lynx, it looks the same other than new colorway options. 

Only complaint is that for some reason the color on the straps has rubbed off on her boots a bit. It's annoying to see it when not strapped in, but obviously it's covered up when you're strapped in so it's not that serious of an issue.


----------

